# My dad gave me a calf!



## haviris (May 20, 2009)

I've held off on saying anything, I didn't want to jinx myself and lose her, but I'm excited that my tiny herd is finally growing! I now have a grand total of two cows!!!

Well not exactly, I have one cow, one steer, one bull calf, and now a heifer calf! But the bull calf won't be staying and of course the steer is just useless pasture art!

So here she is, I've been calling her Drama,


----------



## bheila (May 21, 2009)

Awwww, she's so cute  I miss having our bottle calf. How old is she?


----------



## haviris (May 21, 2009)

4 days, she was born Saturday!


----------



## laughingllama75 (May 21, 2009)

What is she (dexter?)? and how CUTE!!!


----------



## haviris (May 21, 2009)

No, just a mutt I guess, we normally have purebred bulls and mixed cows, but I don't know what breed her dad was. (I have pics of both parents if anyone wanted to guess).

I'm sure a new calf isn't as big a deal for someone that has alot of cattle and has calves born all the time, but w/ only one cow I only get one a year (but two this year!), and so far she has refused to give me any heifers! So my herd isn't growing very fast.

And we're not sure this baby got enough colostrum, so even though she's a happy jumping lively baby now, I just keep waiting for her to crash and me to lose her.


----------



## laughingllama75 (May 21, 2009)

Well, she doesn't have to be any special breed, she is a cutie regardless. I have a friend who just got 2 dexter calves, and they look like yours, that why I thought maybe.
We only raise 2 or 3 calves a year, so I go on cuteness overload when they arrive, so don't feel bad, LOL.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 21, 2009)

She is cute! 

As a dairy operation, I have calves arriving year around, I never get tired of their cuteness.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 21, 2009)

that calf is too cute.


----------



## Kute Kitten (May 21, 2009)




----------



## Thewife (May 21, 2009)

Congrats on the new baby!
She is a cutee! 

I'd like to see pictures of the parents!


----------



## haviris (May 21, 2009)

I have seen pics of baby dexters and she does look similar now, but I only think she looks that way now, she won't after she gets alittle older.

Both my parents have cows, mom recently cut way back (one cow, and three heifers), so this year she only had one, but dad's herd has been growing so there are always calves being born, and they are always super cute!

It's just different when it's my own! One of Dad's cows had a really pretty redish heifer w/ white markings on her face and ears, I thought she was so cute and I'd love to get one just like her!! But now I have this completely solid black girl and I think she's the prettiest thing ever!!

Every year I eagerly await my cow's baby, and it's always a beauty! But my excitement is always alittle over shadowed by my disappointment that it's a boy.

I will post pics of the parents later, I'm not on my computer and don't have any on this one.


----------



## haviris (May 21, 2009)

This is her dad, I think this was about 2 years ago,






And her mom from last year,


----------



## Rence (May 21, 2009)

Well congratulations, she's very sweet and pretty too


----------



## wynedot55 (May 22, 2009)

you cant bet those black baldies.


----------



## Thewife (May 22, 2009)

Mom looks like a sweety!
Dad looks huge! 

Am I seeing a bit of floppy ear in them critters?


----------



## haviris (May 22, 2009)

I wouldn't doubt theres alittle floppy ear in there, ever once in awhile an extra floppy calf will pop up! But there's not near enough in my opinion, I'm with you on the floppies, I love them!! My dad has some floppy earred heifers that I wish were mine!


----------



## Thewife (May 22, 2009)

haviris said:
			
		

> I wouldn't doubt theres alittle floppy ear in there, ever once in awhile an extra floppy calf will pop up! But there's not near enough in my opinion, I'm with you on the floppies, I love them!! My dad has some floppy earred heifers that I wish were mine!


Be thankful!
My dad hates the floppy ears as much as my Hubby!


----------



## wynedot55 (May 23, 2009)

haviris said:
			
		

> I wouldn't doubt theres alittle floppy ear in there, ever once in awhile an extra floppy calf will pop up! But there's not near enough in my opinion, I'm with you on the floppies, I love them!! My dad has some floppy earred heifers that I wish were mine!


find you a good beefmaster bull an kick out on those flopp ears.


----------

